# 07 Autotrail Chieftain G



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi

We collected our Chieftain G in April, and when writing to Autotrail and our dealer questioned that in the brochure the garage payload stated 250kg and the label in the garage states 200kg. I have in writing that the wrong label has been put in our garage, it should be 250kg. if you have a new Chieftain G check yours and contact your dealer - ours was unaware until we told him

Sandra


----------



## Foxtrot (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi we are new to the site, we have part exed our scout for a Cheiftain G which we also picked up in April this year. Thanks for the info on the weight in the garage, hubby will be pleased as we are going to tow a fiat panda (awaiting delivery) and the less the garage is weighing the better we think. How have you found your chefitain, are you pleased with it? We have just checked ours for the leak in the engine and yes, unfortunately we have water on the injectors, it so upsetting to see rust on the new engine, other half says only surfice dont worry but it looks unsightly, waiting to see the outcome from fiat.

regards foxtrot.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Foxtrot
Ours has gone in today to have all the faults fixed, and should be ready the end of the week. If you search the forums (don't know how to post a link :roll: ) you will find a list of our problems. The most frustrating was that our freshwater tank kept syphoning out, but today we were told that a pipe had colapsed in the tank, it has now been replaced.The rest were mainly superficial.
We have gone to another dealer to get the repairs done and had to wait for the OK from Autotrail. The work they have done today we have seen and it is very good.
As this is our first MH, we were just upset that the PDI from Autotrail and our Dealer was non-existent.
Apart from that, we love it and are confident that this is the one for us.

Sandra


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> PDI from Autotrail


PDI from Autotrail and most dealers means

POST Delivery Inspection (carried out by the customer)

not

PRE Delivery Inspection (carried out by dealers)
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry

When one of my Technicians carry out a PDI it is done before we install machines - Pre Delivery Inspection

Sandra


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Picked up our new Autotrail Cheyenne 696G last wednesday. Brochure states garage payload 150K.......sticker inside garage says 125K....

Thanks for the post,......will be ringing Autotrail in the morning

paul


----------



## 101342 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello,  

My first post, we are new to the site so bear with me. 

We have a Chieftain G (2005) and the "garage" indicates 200kg max load, I have carried a Vespa and some stuff, weighed at 179kg and it does make the back end feel loaded. Most times in the UK we A frame a Pug 206, all up with the A frame thats 1076 so I am over by 76kg on the recommended TW. However it pulls really well and we have had no issues. Of course the word is anticipate, its a braked A frame but still at just over 40 ft long it needs some thought. 

We love the G, had a Rapido and a Polensa before and the G is so much more user friendly. Off to Spain for Xmas and the NY. 

Best Regards to all and "bon Fete"

Ian.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Rapido1 said:


> so I am over by 76kg on the recommended TW.


Are you sure that the weight is a "recommended" one? If it's a "maximum towing weight", or a "maximum train weight" that you're exceeding, then you're breaking the law.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

dbh1961 said:


> Rapido1 said:
> 
> 
> > so I am over by 76kg on the recommended TW.
> ...


...and that's apart from breaking the law in most European countries by using a braked A Frame


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> ...and that's apart from breaking the law in most European countries by using a braked A Frame


..... in your opinion. :wink:

I can see the thread thermometer climbing as we speak....

:twisted:

Dougie.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not joining the A frame debate.

We all know there are at least 2 schools of thought.

I think that's a situation where each individual can read up the facts, and then make their own decision.

I think the towing weight is more of a black and white issue though, which is why I posted my reply.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

dbh1961 said:


> I'm not joining the A frame debate.


Good answer, well presented. 

Dougie.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, so as a newbie around these parts I take it that this has been discussed to death before?

I appreciate that the situation in the UK is unclear and would probably need a court case to settle the matter, but according to the CC magazine this month, only Germany and the Netherlands say that they would tolerate the towing of a car on a braked A frame. All other EU countries say that only the police and recognised breakdown services are authorised to tow a motor vehicle and that members of the public caught doing so would be taken off the road.

Now someone is no doubt going to tell me that this isn't so.

(Ducking below parapet now)

JohnW


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> OK, so as a newbie around these parts I take it that this has been discussed to death before?


 :big11:

Dougie.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I won't join in the A frame discussion, but using a vehicle that exceeds the MTW is as has been pointed out breaking the law. Also, if you have an accident, your insurance company may refuse to cover you. Therefore no insurance, that makes two offences. The text of your insurance policy clearly states that you are responsible that your vehicle complies with the law and is maintained in a safe condition at all times.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GerryD said:


> I won't join in the A frame discussion, but using a vehicle that exceeds the MTW is as has been pointed out breaking the law. Also, if you have an accident, your insurance company may refuse to cover you. Therefore no insurance, that makes two offences. The text of your insurance policy clearly states that you are responsible that your vehicle complies with the law and is maintained in a safe condition at all times.


Can't fault any of that.

Dougie.


----------

